# Called in something......



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I went out last week and did a couple of stands and from about a mile away I spotted movement. I cooled the calling down a little and started to call every ten minutes. Soon in the distance I could see something coming in hard so I readied my gun. After a few more calls I was surprised to discover that what I had called in was a white dog. It appeared to be a lab. It came within a hundred yards and when it discovered that there was no meal to be had it just walked back to where it had come from. Besides magpies and crows. I have yet to call anything else in. Apperantly my calls are gettin some attention just not anything that I can shoot.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I was in the waterfowl management area just calling fox for fun. A duck hunters dog came runnign in and a hundred yards behind it was the duck hunter. He was out of breath as was the dog. I hid my call and pretended to be a birdwatcher. He said he and his dog heard a sound like something was being killed and his dog took off and wouldn't mind him so he had to run it down. I laughed all the way home!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
__________________________ -8/- __________ //dog// ________________

A friend of mine was hired by a ranchers coop in Wyoming about 20 years ago now, to thin out the coyotes and "feral" dogs, that were wiping out the sheep and calves.

He called me in for back up and I went up there for two weeks to see what we could do.

We ended up killing something like 50 coyotes and 35 DOGS. :shock: 

They were paying us $20 per coyote and $25 per dog plus room, board, ammo, atv's, etc. 

The dogs would wipe out as much of a herd as they could catch and not even eat much if anything. Most of them had collars and were just running in "town" packs for entertainment.

Any dog that could be positively identified as to owner was worth $200 to us.

That was one of my most profitable summers ever. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I went out last week and did a couple of stands and from about a mile away I spotted movement. I cooled the calling down a little and started to call every ten minutes. Soon in the distance I could see something coming in hard so I readied my gun. After a few more calls I was surprised to discover that what I had called in was a white dog. It appeared to be a lab. It came within a hundred yards and when it discovered that there was no meal to be had it just walked back to where it had come from. Besides magpies and crows. I have yet to call anything else in. Apperantly my calls are gettin some attention just not anything that I can shoot.


Are you tanning it?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> I was in the waterfowl management area just calling fox for fun. A duck hunters dog came runnign in and a hundred yards behind it was the duck hunter. He was out of breath as was the dog. I hid my call and pretended to be a birdwatcher. He said he and his dog heard a sound like something was being killed and his dog took off and wouldn't mind him so he had to run it down. I laughed all the way home!


Now that's funny! :lol:


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

Most large, white dogs that come in when you are calling are sheep dogs. The sheep rangers usually have four or five of them with their herd of sheep to protect from coyotes. And no, it is not unusual for one to travel a mile or more in search of whatever they may perceive as a threat to the herd they are protecting. 

You may want to find a new place to go calling. If you've got a sheep herd with dogs nearby, you probably won't see anything you can shoot.


----------

